# Very Happy To Be Taking This Step!



## VickiLee (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello to all the Forum Members!

      My name is Vicki...  I have waited quite a while to take the step into the "writing life", and am happy to be at a point that I can now do that.  One of my favorite quotes (anonymous-- so I can't contribute it to anyone, unfortunately), is:  "A bend in the road, isn't the end of the road... unless you fail to make the turn."
      Like most people, there have been a lot of bends and lots of turns.  All were things that many people before me had faced.  Some did it with more grace and success than I did, others-- well-- not so much.  But, what can I say.  It brought me to this point. :chuncky:
       A bit of personal background.  I have a phenomenal daughter, who is now out on her own with only an occasional "boost" from Mom.. a truly wonderful and supportive extended family.. and absolutely know how fortunate I have been in life.  I worked in the corporate world for many years-- both large corporations and small ones.  And that ran the full gamit, from being very successful to being fired/laid off.  Every experience was a learning experience.  I also discovered the truth in that old, but golden adage: you learn more from your failures than you do your successes.  :cheese:
       I have started my own freelance writing business-- but that is for web content and non-fiction, primarily.  I am really hoping to get back and try my fiction and life experience writing in this forum, and am looking forward to any feedback.  I am also really looking forward to reading your work as well!  Reading is my very favorite leisure activity..  Writing is my passion!

       Thank you for letting me into your group!

                  Vicki


----------



## Potty (Mar 21, 2012)

VickiLee said:


> Thank you for letting me into your group!



Who's saying you're in yet? You have to pay me the admittance fee of five hundred... thousand poun... million pounds!

You can owe it to me if you like  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## VickiLee (Mar 21, 2012)

A million is easier to do the conversion math..  I'll send you the IOU..  :lol:


----------



## alanmt (Mar 21, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Potty (Mar 21, 2012)

VickiLee said:


> A million is easier to do the conversion math..  I'll send you the IOU..  :lol:



Smashing! *goes shopping*


----------



## felix (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard, we're always thrilled to have a new face. You'll find a great many people ready and waiting to lend a hand here at WF, and I hope that we can make you feel welcome. I hope to see you around. 

Oh, and by the way, that IOU should, of course, be addressed to a suitable member of staff, preferably one with a username beginning with 'F'. And ending with 'elix'.


----------



## Potty (Mar 21, 2012)

felix said:


> preferably one with a username beginning with 'F'. And ending with 'elix'.



*F*AO: potty, not f*elix*


----------



## Nickie (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello there Vicki, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## VickiLee (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you, Alan.. I'm glad to be here..  Really cute picture..  It's hard to remember when my daughter was that age..  :smile:


----------



## VickiLee (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, Nickie!   Took a quick peek at your site, and will be sure to visit your facebook page!  I just put up a fan page as a writer on facebook as well.. it's a work in progress..  :smile:   You write in one of my favorite genres!


----------



## VickiLee (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok..  Both of you let me know how this turns out, and who to send the "I'm sure it will clear the bank just fine.. trust me" check to.  :smile:


----------



## Potty (Mar 22, 2012)

VickiLee said:


> Ok..  Both of you let me know how this turns out, and who to send the "I'm sure it will clear the bank just fine.. trust me" check to.  :smile:




.... on second thoughts send it to felix.


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to WF, Vicki.  Don't mind the others and have a cookie, that's all it takes to get accepted in here. :cookie:
Of course I wouldn't know if Potty has poisoned them.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Vicki.


----------

